# Northern Cali Newbie



## tacomanova (Nov 21, 2009)

Hey guys, 

I am extremely new to all of this, I have been able to grill all sorts of meats over time, and people seem to be happy with it. I think it is time to actually figure out the specifics to each type of meat and take my skills to the next level. I plan on fabricating my own smoker/grill, I was in Bass pro shop and saw the Horizon grill, and think I can make something like it.

Looking forward to reading more.

Austin


----------



## alx (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to SMF Austin.Lots of good info and people....


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 21, 2009)

First off welcome Austin to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

For Those of you New to Smoking, be sure to check out Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse.
Click Here it's "FREE"... 5 Day eCourse

Everyone here enjoys seeing the Qview so be sure to post plenty of pics... 

Large ones that us old people with bad eyes can see.

When you uploading to Photobucket I always use the Large IMG setting, 640 x 480 it is a nice size...

How to post Qview to Forum:



For Step By Step Instructions On Posting Qview Check Out This Tutorial

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=82034


----------



## fire it up (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome Austin.
You're gonna love learning to smoke your own grub and if you do good at grilling then smoking is the next natural step for you.
Good luck!


----------



## pineywoods (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## mr mac (Nov 21, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF Austin!  Let me know when you get it done and I'll drive down from Medford and help you christen it!

Mac


----------



## chuckwagonbbqco (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad you are here Austin. I have tons of equipment if you want to come by and get some more ideas. Depends on where in Northern Calif you are located.      Leonard Sanders   Chuck Wagon BBQ Co


----------



## blue (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## bassman (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you here.


----------



## irishteabear (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to SMF, Austin.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## meateater (Nov 22, 2009)

Welcome to *SMF*


----------



## tacomanova (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow, I really wasn't expecting such a great welcome, normally I post on these forums and get half as much. Thanks guys.

Austin


----------



## tacomanova (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks, I am going up to Oregon Next week for Black Friday, I am going to scrounge some parts tomorrow and see if I can get this grill started. So far after looking around think I am going to start out by making a smaller smoker to get the hang up it, then I will move up and make something bigger.

Austin


----------



## tacomanova (Nov 23, 2009)

I might have to come by and get some ideas, I am really new to this so any ideas would help me. 

Austin


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 23, 2009)

Austin,

Welcome to SMF. I am in Nor Cal about hours north of Sac.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 23, 2009)

Glad to have you with us - welcome to SMF - be sure to post pics of your build


----------



## ol' smokey (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF, Austin.


----------



## warthog (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## seenred (Nov 23, 2009)

Welcome, Austin!  As you can see from all the responses, you've stumbled upon a special place.  You couldn't have found a better site to learn about the art of smokin' meat.  Lots of very friendly and expert advice any time you ask.  Good luck, and happy smokin'!


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Austin, and welcome to the SMF from SoCal.


----------



## tacomanova (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice, I have spent a few years in Sac, but I am back in my home town, a small little town called Klamath, right at the mouth of the Klamath River, south of oregon on the coast about 40 miles.

Austin


----------



## tacomanova (Nov 23, 2009)

Well, with such a great welcome, I thought I would give a better background of myself. I live her in Mckinleyville, Ca. I work and spend a lot of my time in Klamath, Ca which is why I consider it my home. 

I am a novice welder, and I have been on this little fabrication kick, I am currently building a bumper for one of my trucks, out of 3/16 plate. 

I work in the construction field, mostly focused on renewable energy, so I was on a conference in Denver last week, of which I went to Bass Pro Shop, and saw the Horizon Smoker for ~2500, I thought to my self, I could make that for far less, well theres my next welding project. So I started searching found you guys, and here I am.

I have read up on Dry Aging so far, looks interesting. I have always had a BBQ sauce that I learned from my Grandma that no one can turn down. I have been playing around trying to get the 'perfect' tri-tip on the grill for about a year now, of which I do ok.

I will have all sorts of meats, living here in the Pacific Northwest and being a Yurok Tribal member, I catch all sorts of Salmon, Steelhead, and the ocasional white or green stergon. 

Also Other meats I could be interested in cooking, range from Deer, Elk, Bear, Quail, or Grouse. 

Some of the woods I have in my back yard are, Doug Fir, Black and Tan OAK, Pepperwood ( AKA Oregon Myrtle, Bay Lurel ), Madrone, Alder and probaly some random fruit woods like huckleberry or something. I know a lot of people around here use Alder and Madrone to smoke there Salmon.

Wow, didn't realize I had that much in me, but if you want to know anything else just ask.

Austin


----------



## chef jeff tx (Nov 23, 2009)

Howdy & Welcome!


----------

